# Right go one please tell me.......



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

What i can tell the missus (who is dead against the Londinum 1 and does not like coffee apart from the odd latte) that will convince her that the Londinum is the best thing since.......Possibly a bit of name dropping may help.

I had talked myself out of ever being able to get one but i just cant stop looking.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha,just tell her ya getting it and to pipe down,lol


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just tell her I use one! Seriously, apply for a credit card with MBna. They did have an offer of 17 months interest free, so buy it on your current card then take 17 months to pay for it.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

dfk41 i was kinda wanting someone famous not infamous








.The money is nearly there so no need for a credit card but not a bad idea 17months interest free sounds good.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> Haha,just tell her ya getting it and to pipe down,lol


If it were me - I'd buy one and not mention it and arrange for some flowers to be delivered at the same time to divert attention from the massive box.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

redricks said:


> What i can tell the missus (who is dead against the Londinum 1 and does not like coffee apart from the odd latte) that will convince her that the Londinum is the best thing since.......


SWMBO took a similar stance to your missus. Now it's here, she's changed her mind and actually thinks it's cool. You really have to see one in the flesh - it certainly imposes its presence and gets interesting comments from friends.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

redricks said:


> .......Possibly a bit of name dropping may help..


Next time she wants something ask her to name which celebrities own the same model... *before she buys it*


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tell her Bradey Wiggins made a big mistake.........


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tell her it cost £50 and you bought it on eBay.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Tell her you love her that with the L1 there will never be anything odd about a latte ever again.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Buy her a new handbag when you buy the L I.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

redricks said:


> What i can tell the missus (who is dead against the Londinum 1 and does not like coffee apart from the odd latte) that will convince her that the Londinum is the best thing since.......Possibly a bit of name dropping may help.
> 
> I had talked myself out of ever being able to get one but i just cant stop looking.


Redricks......can you hear the siren calling out to you, Londinium, buy me! Bite the bullet, you won't regret it and take your wife away for a spa break with all the trimmings.


----------

